# AFG. Soldier Daughter coming home..



## V-Bottom

Yep! next month, May 14th, she will lv. AFG. and head to Fort Bragg, N.C. The wife will meet her there. God Bless her and thanx for her service there. She is attached to the 118th MP Brigade, U.S.Army. Danielle will have about 14 months left in her contract and will separate from active duty. Her decision...Our Hero will be here soon. I might add, she has flown OUR flag in AFG and will dedicate "this flag" to the Dickinson War Memorial on May 29th. She will present the flag to the designer, Abraham, and he and she, will proudly raise it on behalf of ALL U.S. Armed Services that day. Thanx again Danielle...I salute you Semper Fi
You are invited to the ceremonies if you can make it...........


----------



## Sonnysmarine

Tell her, thanks for her service for me, and may god be with her and all the others , keeping them safe while they are keeping us safe and protecting our freedom!


----------



## V-Bottom

Will do...she called yesterday and is excited shes "short".


----------



## Reel Time

V-Bottom, please thank her for her service to our country. These are the true heroes!
RT


----------



## V-Bottom

U bet cha....


----------



## jonsan4b1

*Armed Forces Day celebration*

Hi ya, V Bottom... We'd love to come to the flag dedication. I'm not familiar with that side of town, could you send directions or an address for me to look up on map quest?


----------



## V-Bottom

Int.45 South to Hwy517 in Dickinson. Left on 517, going East, to Hwy 3, make a right turn at the light, down 2 blocks on Hwy3 ...can't miss it. A small area, so parking may be tight!! Hope ur Ok. We all would love to see ya out there. Ed


----------



## V-Bottom

To all those that may be going to Afg soon, Danielle wishs U luck and hope U are FAST LEARNERS. She was talking about her replacements. Sounds like these young soldiers will be coming from BASIC and headed straight to the mountains...to "Join the WILD WILD WEST show" as she calls it. She also states that since the temps are warming up, the bad guys are showing them their NEW toys!! She also mentions the hatred over there. Sandy has a letter coming. Past due, cause she has been sleeping during the day and up all night alot. The FLAG for the Dickinson War Memorial is in good shape and will be there she says. Eager to come home, we can't wait for her and others, safe return. God Bless them All


----------



## Tucsonred

My son is leaving July 27th...but not from basic. He felt the same way when he left Iraq. Their replacements were questionable!! They didn't want to listen. I'm so glad she's coming home soon!! God bless and thank her for me also!


----------



## V-Bottom

Shes at the air base now and packing her trash!! Finally.....Be in N.C. the 14/15th of this month!! Say Amen.................


----------



## jonsan4b1

V Bottom... AMEN!

Tuscon..... GOD BLESS YOUR SON, and you! It's TOUGH on a parent to watch their baby get on that plane, to go over seas. Please keep us up to date on him..okay? (This mom worries about all your kiddos out there)....

My son is stateside for a while... He was guaranteed 12 months stateside when he re-upped. So I'm breathing easy ... for now. I know he'll end up going again... But till we get the orders, I'm going to be the proverbial 'ostrich with her head in the sand'...


----------



## ol' salt

V-Bottom thank you and your wife for raising such a fine young lady, and thank her for her service to our country. In a week she'll be so short, she can do free falls off aluminum foil.


----------



## Tucsonred

Amen V-Bottom!! AMEN!! 
And yes, it's been hard.. he was gone 15 mos and home for 13 then will be gone 12!! I really wasn't too concerned (?) when he was in Iraq but going to Afghan...I am worried to death!! Prayers to all !!


----------



## V-Bottom

Our family wishes all of those in harms way the best and may God be w/ them every minute. We all want them home and end this sickening mess.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

V-Bottom said:


> Our family wishes all of those in harms way the best and may God be w/ them every minute. We all want them home and end this sickening mess.


X2-


----------

